# Cord between legs but confident it was a boy??



## katherinegrey

I know I'm clutching at straws here, and if she says she saw a willy, she's probably correct. But I honestly can't see a willy, don't get me wrong, I can see something sticking up, but it looks like the cord? She looked for the gender straight away, and said she the cord was between baby's legs, but baby was very wiggly so she let it have a wiggle about and then looked again, she said it's a baby boy. She didn't sound like she had a single doubt to be honest, but the potty shot I've got I can honestly only see the cord, she's put an arrow on it, but I've been looking at boy potty shots online, and the willy seems much more obvious on other ultrasounds than it does on mine? When she switched to 4d baby had its legs kinda crossed, so no clues from that, I just put the disk in to see if they recorded any of it, but they didn't, and this is the only potty shot I got. 

Does anyone have a boy potty shot they can show me please so I can see if mine looks similar??
 



Attached Files:







CHLOE_5.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 96


----------



## nickyb

It does look very boy to me I've got 3 sons to go by lol congrats


----------



## SteffieLee

Definite boy! You can find potty shots on Google images. I'll try to dig up my ds potty shot pic.


----------



## Hoping4Four

Yep, that is all boy!


----------



## babylove x

That is a good scrotum sjot. My sons cord has been between his legs and there is no confusoing the cord from boy parts the cord temds tp be clear on scan. Congrats on team :blue: plz excuze all these typos my pphone womt let me backspace on here (quite frustrating)


----------



## kimmy04

Definitely boy! They would have been able to tell what was cord and what wasn't because it kind of lights up in a different colour when they are looking for the cord (my tech showed me this during my ultrasound)


----------



## GillandJamie

my boy


----------



## StaceyKor

:blue:


----------



## pinkribbon

That definitely looks like a boy to me too hun :flow:


----------



## kmumtobe

Here's my son's, definitely looks like a boy there to me!
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks - 2.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7









16 weeks - 3.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats Katherine on 2 little men!


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Definite boy that's the full man package :)


----------



## jessie1303

That does look like a boy to me congrats :D


----------



## Baby3bakin

That's a boy


----------



## Rickles

All boy x


----------



## Tarabay

The cord was in between my baby's legs too, doc told me he couldn't see any boy parts! Here's a picture, the do look different! It's so hard for us to tell but the docs are looking at these every single day!! Hope you find out for sure! &#55357;&#56832;
https://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y479/c_mac2008/Mobile%20Uploads/20140703_194209_zpslvxf4kg3.jpg
https://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y479/c_mac2008/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-07-03%2019.59.33_zpsgp479sdq.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Definitely looks like a boy! Both of my gender scans with my DD's show absolutely nothing between their legs, just the tell tale 3 white lines, which yours doesn't have. Congrats!


----------

